# What to expect - first time hunting



## Kizzy2004 (27 September 2015)

Evening all

My mare and I and going to the local newcomers meet and it'll be both our first time.

I know what to wear and read all the do's and don't on the hunts website but what can I expect on the day? 

Is it a bit stop start or is it flat out the whole time?  

Also I normally have a neck strap just in case when doing hunter trials etc will this be frown upon or is it best just to get a martingale?

Thanks in advance


----------



## spacefaer (27 September 2015)

Who are you going out with? (that'll make a difference to what you should expect ie if it's a drag pack)


----------



## Kizzy2004 (27 September 2015)

Will be out with hounds


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 September 2015)

Newcomers is before opening meet,  so tweed,  neatly brushed out mane and tail and yes, a neckstrap is fine.
Give everyone room, more so if they have a tail ribbon. 
Newcomers can be a bit hairy with the odd over excited pony or horse, I would prefer to be nearer the front but that my personal choice. 
Speed wont be as fast at the front,  unless you have a huge field  perhaps split into 2.

Hope you have a great time


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 September 2015)

Kizzy2004 said:



			Will be out with hounds
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they all have hounds of different types, fox hounds,  beagles, blood hound etc 
Which pack are you planning on going with?


----------



## Kizzy2004 (27 September 2015)

Sorry fox hounds, it'll be with new forest hounds.


----------



## gunnergundog (27 September 2015)

Just a curved ball for you, if I am taking a new/young horse out for the first time it WON'T be to the newcomers meet!  

In my experience a field full of first-timers (horses and humans) is not the ideal environment to start in.  That comes from someone who has signed up to mentor/nurse-maid first timers on many an occasion.  I understand the marketing/attractiveness (in theory) of such an occasion, but food for thought, maybe..........


----------



## Kizzy2004 (27 September 2015)

Thank you all

Fair point, she is 11 so not a baby and I've had since she was 4 and we've done loads of hunter trials, team chasers, show jumping and she's generally not bothered by other horses.  I've just never got round to hunting before due to lack of transport and would like to go in with my eyes open.

 I've gone for the newcomers as it's just down the road and I don't have transport.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 September 2015)

gunnergundog said:



			Just a curved ball for you, if I am taking a new/young horse out for the first time it WON'T be to the newcomers meet!  

In my experience a field full of first-timers (horses and humans) is not the ideal environment to start in.  That comes from someone who has signed up to mentor/nurse-maid first timers on many an occasion.  I understand the marketing/attractiveness (in theory) of such an occasion, but food for thought, maybe..........
		
Click to expand...

Perfect sense,  I'd say.  It would surely be better for an inexperienced horse to be in the company of those that know their job,  rather than that of a group of,  probably youthful hopefuls,  that may well decide to revert back to herd-mode! 

I've never ridden to hounds,  so may well be talking nonsense,  but I have observed those who do,  and sometimes witnessed incidents which have done the uninitiated no good at all.  Better,  I'd suggest with an experienced mentor.

Alec.
ps.  Meant to say,  enjoy yourself!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 September 2015)

Yup, to echo Gunnerdog, I too have tried to avoid Newcomers meets, also tend to swerve the opening meet, and also Boxing day too.
Too many eejits out, otherwise its quite pleasant


----------



## meesha (28 September 2015)

I recently went to an afternoon meet which attracted lots of green fresh horses.  Hadn't taken my new horse hunting  before and in hindsight although I am glad I went not sure i would choose that meet as a first again.  I would go for a midweek, quieter one or a normal morning meet.

Have to add though field master was excellent, no cantering as it would have been carnage! Even trying to get everyone into an open field stood still was fun, mine was a little bouncy hehe


----------



## Haphazardhacker (3 October 2015)

I am going to the same meet. All I have is a show jacket, will this be ok, or should I go shopping for a tweed jacket?


----------



## Bernster (3 October 2015)

Haphazardhacker said:



			I am going to the same meet. All I have is a show jacket, will this be ok, or should I go shopping for a tweed jacket?
		
Click to expand...

My first meet I went in a plain black comp jacket. It was ok but it was blooming cold, so I promptly went and bought my first tweed hunting jacket.  I now have two tweeds, plus two hunting coats, I'd like to say it's because I caught the bug, but sadly I think it's more to do with my expanding waistline !


----------



## turnbuckle (3 October 2015)

From memory NF are quite prissy about kit and visuals, but that was 20 yrs ago!


----------



## Gin O'Clock (6 October 2015)

No way would I buy a special jacket if it was my first time hunting and I didn't know if I would continue. You could borrow a friend's tweed if you are that worried. If it's really cold, then a tweed shooting coat might be better! Clean and tidy is your mantra. Yes you will get sniffy types wherever you go if you turn up with show jackets, shiny toppped/bling boots etc but you are not going to please them!
If you are the sort that would be senstive to what others think, then try and borrow a tweed jacket and wear a shirt and tie or coloured stock. No white/cream stocks until after openign meet (when you then wear a blue or black wool jacket).


----------



## Haphazardhacker (6 October 2015)

Ok, trying to borrow a tweed jacket. Thanks for warning me about the stock situation. Think my proper riding shirt only takes a stock but have a normal shirt I can wear and will see what ties my husband has (i only have a pony club tie and my old school tie!!).


----------



## Kizzy2004 (10 October 2015)

Thank you for all your responses.  Went out this morning and a fabulous time with a very warm and welcoming hunt.


----------



## Haphazardhacker (10 October 2015)

I also had a wonderful  time. Wonder if we saw each other?


----------



## Kizzy2004 (10 October 2015)

Possibly, I stuck to the slow group and was on a roan new forest mare.


----------



## Haphazardhacker (10 October 2015)

I was in slow group too, on bay ex polo pony, with plaits.


----------



## peanutsmumma (27 September 2022)

Haphazardhacker said:



			I was in slow group too, on bay ex polo pony, with plaits.
		
Click to expand...

I am looking to do the Newcomers meet with the New Forest Hounds in a few weeks. I know yours was a long time ago now but was it controllable or absolute carnage because of all the newcomers?

How was your horse after, ive read a lot that for the next 2 weeks people horses were wired when out hacking?


----------



## peanutsmumma (27 September 2022)

Kizzy2004 said:



			Possibly, I stuck to the slow group and was on a roan new forest mare.
		
Click to expand...

I am looking to do the Newcomers meet with the New Forest Hounds in a few weeks. I know yours was a long time ago now but was it controllable or absolute carnage because of all the newcomers?

How was your horse after, ive read a lot that for the next 2 weeks people horses were wired when out hacking?


----------



## Kizzy2004 (28 September 2022)

peanutsmumma said:



			I am looking to do the Newcomers meet with the New Forest Hounds in a few weeks. I know yours was a long time ago now but was it controllable or absolute carnage because of all the newcomers?

How was your horse after, ive read a lot that for the next 2 weeks people horses were wired when out hacking?
		
Click to expand...

Hi

Have you booked in with the secretary yet as believe there is a waiting list?

In regards to your question, yes it’s controllable, I had a great day.

The pony I was on was fine afterwards (I hacked her home from the meet fine) and went on to to hunt every meet and became a trail laying pony before the switch to bloodhounds and still hunts now.  Does depend on the horse though as she’s pretty laid back in general.

If you can’t get on newcomers you’ll be well looked after at any other meet


----------



## Haphazardhacker (5 October 2022)

It was very well controlled and not carnage at all. The next time hacking she was fine, we did two more hunts with them and she was fine then too, yes there are speedy bits but there’s also plenty of waiting around too and they really looked after us we had a fantastic time. If you can’t get onto newcomers just talk to the secretary and try join a normal meet, they will still look after you. Have an awesome time


----------

